# Netbeans->GUI Builder-> generierten Code editierbar ma



## Tanja 25 (28. Feb 2006)

Hallo, 

eine kleine Frage hätte ich kann man aus Netbeans heraus den generierten Code der mit dem Gui-Builder erstellt ist, editier machen. 
Wenn ich mir ja eine Oberfläche mache, erstellt Netbenas ja solche editor fold tags, wo ich keine Änderung im Sourcecode machen kann. Zwar kann ich zum Beispiel mit einem Texteditor diese Tags rausnehmen, doch das ist ja unpraktisch. Gibt es hier eine bessere Möglichkeit? 

Danke euch!


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Feb 2006)

hmm

wenn du das machst kannst du die Klasse u.U nicht mehr visuall weiterbearbeiten? Keine so gute Idee...

oder einfach in einem TextEditor öffnen für solche Sonderfälle


----------



## Tanja 25 (28. Feb 2006)

Nachdem ich die GUI erstellt habe, möchte ich diese auch nicht mehr mit dem GUI Builder editieren. Es muss doch von IDE möglich sein, es editierbar zu machen...? 
Danke...


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Feb 2006)

ja, da gibts eine zusätzliche Datei .form oder so, wenn du die löscht ist die Bindung an den visuellen Editor aufgehoben


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Feb 2006)

Vielleicht hilft's ja doch...
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7989
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=25128


----------

